# Man decapitated after being sucked head first into wood chipper



## ScoutmasterRick (Jan 13, 2012)

> Man DECAPITATED after being sucked head first into wood chipper in freak accident
> 
> * 'It's a huge chipper capable of processing full-size trees'
> 
> ...



Link to original Mail Online news story.l


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 13, 2012)

I'll swear. Thats just terrible.


----------



## ScoutmasterRick (Jan 13, 2012)

A couple of other news report on the accident:

From The La Times


> Man killed in wood-chipping accident was decapitated
> January 13, 2012 | 8:36 am
> 
> A Northern California man who was decapitated in a wood-chipping accident Thursday appears to have gotten stuck in rope while feeding something into the industrial-sized machine, authorities said.
> ...



From News 10


> NEVADA COUNTY, CA - A man who was somehow pulled into a wood chipper Thursday morning and killed has been identified as a 50-year-old Applegate man.
> 
> Martin Lara was with a crew from Bushwackers Inc. trimming trres and clearing land at the time of the 8:56 a.m. accident. Sgt. Paul Schmidt with the Nevada County Sheriff's Office-Coroner said the preliminary investigation suggests that brush or some material became tangled around Lara's neck and his head was pulled into the wood chipper, decapitating him.
> 
> ...


----------



## tree md (Jan 13, 2012)

Terrible accident. Prayers to the family.


----------



## deevo (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, very sad indeed. RIP


----------



## Ground Guy (Jan 28, 2012)

*"wood chipper operator" quote*

the "wood chipper operator" that the media interviewed seems to think that the shut-off bar to the feeder would have helped here. It sounds like it was too late for that to me. The rope was probably already engaged in the inner blades to apply that much force so quickly.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 28, 2012)

The manufactures really should make a heat sensitive shut off as soon as it senses heat in the infeed area!


----------



## Ground Guy (Jan 28, 2012)

*Too much perpetual motion*

The problem is that an accident like this one happens in the blink of an eye. He didn't even have a chance to make it all the way to the feeding area. When those blades are spinning, even if you shut it down it takes so much time for them to slow down. Even in the best case scenario and he was feeding the chipper with a partner, once that rope got in the blades it may have been to late for anyone to do anything.


----------



## zacker (Feb 9, 2012)

Holey moley... I guess this actually does prove the old saying....when its your time, its youre time. A rope, tangled in brush and thrown into a chipper gets around his neck, is pulled so tightly it takes his head off... ****!!! And his co workers saw it, they must need some counceling now. Ya never know what the heck is out there waiting to get you, be careful and try and think of every possible way you can get hurt. then avoid them. I guess this could even happen if it were a vine too.


----------

